
I campaign for the extinction of the human race - imartin2k
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/jan/10/i-campaign-for-the-extinction-of-the-human-race-les-knight
======
jelliclesfarm
Or we could control our population and bring it carrying capacity by
procreating at the rate of 1/2 surviving child/person.

We could also set aside half the all land mass to be rewilded and untouched.
Same with oceans.

And we could all live well and still keep the species going. Who knows..space
travel might make our lives more interesting.

Excessive procreation is a function of the virus called religion. Religion is
important but not if it’s a public good and tied to politics and money instead
of a private spiritual practice.

Evangelizing religions need more followers. Evangelizing religions emerged out
of need to control the state. It is politics, not spirituality. Hence they
actively encourage procreation without limits for the masses.

If human life was precious and sacred to the god of the religions, then there
would have been no religious wars. So it goes to prove that religion is the
cause of the war against this planet by humans. So yea..there’s that.

